# Where can I catch some Yellow Belly Catfish



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

does anyone know of a spot for bankfishing to catch some small decent yellow belly catfish?


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stonelick State Park.....that lake is loaded with them. It's not uncommon to catch over 100 in a day


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I heard thats a good place


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If you're up for a little drive Clark Lake near Springfield has a good population of them in there.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

for yellow bellies is at grand lake st. mary's. West bank road boat ramp, there is a rock pier. go 3/4 to all the way out, throw liver on bottom and dont even try 2 poles. Cant keep 'em both in the water. And the more boat traffic the better they bite. This is very close to spillway. I know thats a drive from fairfield though.


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I haven't fished the pond in 5 years but there was a small pond at Pioneer Village next to CC that was loaded with small yellow bellys.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

are you trying to catch them for bait for bigger stuff or just for fun? I know of a pond full of baby catfish fry...but I think they are channels.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Spencer Lake. Fish the Sourthern dam and you'll get into them. Every once and a while you'll hook into a nice channel which can be fun.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I second Stonelick Lake. Tons of them in there, as well as big channels. One stop shopping!


----------



## gamefisher (Oct 1, 2009)

my question is why would u want to catch em?


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just make sure you use chicken livers to catch them.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

gamefisher said:


> my question is why would u want to catch em?


Your answer is _*BAIT*_


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Winton Woods has a decent population of them.


----------

